# Winter Blues



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

I have yet to be uncomfortable in the miserable weather - I know how to dress for the weather. But watching the horses either battling mud or stumbling miserably through a frozen lunar landscape makes me sad. The abundant rain this fall did not help at all!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Winter can be a pain in the butt when it comes to owning horses. LOL. I am not a fan of the cold, the fact that it gets dark early, or the mud. But I deal with it.

I make sure to layer up, put my muck boots on & keep them in the car, etc. so I have zero excuses! :lol:


----------

